# General > AquaTalk >  Seletar West Farmway Fish Farms going to move

## mdm

anyone heard of this news?

http://remembersingapore.wordpress.c...-west-farmway/

quite sad... 
another nice place going to disappear  :Knockout:

----------


## ZackZhou

Yea, sadly however, the only fish farm that is still active there would be only seaview. It will be moving to near yishun stadium by next year, the fish business would be still on!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Kenng

Haha, Yishun will be a good area to visit with Y618 and also Seaview.

----------


## zonkkie

no more free parking! hello traffic jams!

----------


## lizhien

any idea when they will move?

----------


## stormhawk

IIRC, they are slated to move within this year. The government is rerouting Jalan Kayu I think, thus the farms have to make way.

----------


## Ethan Pak

I spoke with an old couple running an offbeaten fish farm along farmway 4, their official lease ends in Aug 2011. They operate month by month. They estimated to be asked to vacate within 6 months to 8 months after the official lease expiration. According to Seaview, they will relocate to the currently developed plots of land straddling Sembaway road and Yishun (where AVA and bottle tree Park is). Not many farms in Jln Kayu will relocate due to setup and new lease cost.

----------


## ranchu

I think that all 14 plots at Lorong Chencharu have been taken up, most of the exporters will be shifting there.

----------


## mdm

if the authority chases them out and build foreign dormitories instead of other better usage, i'll be very annoyed  :Flame:  :Flame: 

if no better usage, why chase them out in the first place

----------


## barmby

Thanks for sharing. nostalgic

----------


## Fish_Demon

Thanks for sharing this infomation.

----------


## mdm

one year down the road... many things have changed there...

a new road is now being constructed to cut through that area... and many old houses were gone

----------


## vannel

I'm actually eagerly awaiting for them to shift..! Another place to visit in the north where I live. Awesome!

----------


## 1112

visit them very frequent. so far the shift is till not in their plan yet, not near future... the guy who handle cashier confirmed to me. 

P/S: the 10% promo still on at Seaview

----------


## EvolutionZ

> I'm actually eagerly awaiting for them to shift..! Another place to visit in the north where I live. Awesome!


Its not that far from woodlands actually, i just take mrt to YCK mrt and take bus 86. total around half an hour max only.

----------


## apisto31

> visit them very frequent. so far the shift is till not in their plan yet, not near future... the guy who handle cashier confirmed to me. 
> 
> P/S: the 10% promo still on at Seaview


I just realized that most of the staff are not in synch giving info about the 'move', even the same staff could tell you different things at different time. Try asking that guy again and see if he will tell the same thing.  :Grin: 
I think we just have to wait and see until the staff don't have to guess either.

----------


## Loudness

i heard they didn't manage to get retail license at yishun. 

if it's true, means got chance they will move to either by sungei tengah or pasir ris farmway.

----------


## bravobb

It is not the staff that is telling different things.
I also do not ask anymore as they also not sure, but was told that the phone number will be the same, so just call them if you find them missing one fine day... ohh.. but will be pissed off if you make a wasted trip there.. especially you stay far away from there.
I think it is the boss that is still struggling to get a decent place for loyal customers like us.  :Smile:

----------


## elwaynetan

hahaha.. Well, they still have facebook I supposed. If one day, they're missing, we can always check back on facebook!  :Very Happy:

----------


## bravobb

Thanks for the information.. i didn't know they have facebook. So far never hear them mention or promoting on their huge shop.

----------


## mdm

the new road all the way to Seletar Aerospace has opened!

luckily the current fish farms and the small roads (the Seletar farmways) seem not affected

Seaview is still enjoying booming business!

----------


## tetrakid

Seaview is very good. Got everything you need.  :Smile:

----------


## Dscheng

Ya Seaview location is good too. Weekend always a lot of people.

----------


## tetrakid

> Ya Seaview location is good too. Weekend always a lot of people.


Weekdays also quite a lot of people. Those living in Sengkang and Seletar and Thomson are so lucky.

----------


## eeJamboy

Is the 10% promo on items in a single reciept still on?  :Confused:

----------


## Urban Aquaria

> Is the 10% promo on items in a single reciept still on?


That 10% thing was back in 2012... currently Seaview has 15% storewide discount promo on equipment and accessories (except for those products with yellow price tags or already on promo).

----------


## eeJamboy

> That 10% thing was back in 2012... currently Seaview has 15% storewide discount promo on equipment and accessories (except for those products with yellow price tags or already on promo).


Ahhh OK. No wonder I did not get any discounts on my purchases. Its been a long time since purchasing fishy stuffs from them.

Glad to know that they are still operating from that famous location!  :Very Happy:

----------


## mdm

Seaview has closed liao  :Sad:  :Sad: 

shift to Nee soon apparently

----------


## kklim

> Seaview has closed liao 
> 
> shift to Nee soon apparently


New address at https://www.facebook.com/nta1968/?rf=180216252024356

----------


## tetrakid

> New address at https://www.facebook.com/nta1968/?rf=180216252024356


Do you have the address? Got no FB.

But surely would be a much smaller area. The old Seaview is best!. Like they say, "no horse run" (unbeatable). LOL... 😁

----------


## Shrimplicity

"Dear Customers,
Thank you for your support over the years!
We are in the process of setting up our brand new aquarium at No. 8 Chencharu Link.
Do give us some time to set up the place and get it ready to serve you.
Please be assured that we will continue to provide our comprehensive range of aquatic products, flora and fauna at affordable prices.
We will notify you here once we are ready to serve. Please Like our page and check back here often.
Appreciate your continued support and look forward to serving you real soon!"


~2 April

----------


## tetrakid

Lorong Chincharu area is quite similar to the old Seletar Farmway type of locality, so the new Seaview should be just as big as the old one, since it is not in an HDB estate.

Fish lovers finally have something exciting to look forward to. Nice!

----------


## mdm

Seaview still hasn't opened at new location yet...

----------


## Urban Aquaria

> Seaview still hasn't opened at new location yet...


Actually they have already been opened at their new location since last month 28th April... i was there during that weekend, good crowd.

You can check their facebook page: https://m.facebook.com/nta1968/

----------


## rogerlim

Good crowd but are they already stock up? There seems to be quite a number of empty tanks on Facebook.

----------


## Urban Aquaria

Yeah, when they just re-opened probably only half the tanks were stocked with livestock... i guess most likely by now 2+ weeks later, most of the tanks should also be gradually stocked up too. Just have to give them a visit and check it out.

----------


## tetrakid

Seaview is the type of place to visit regularly. They had an excellent variety of fish and things to choose from. 

Just give them some time to settle down in the new place. 👍

----------


## rogerlim

The new location still have 10% discount correct?

----------


## mdm

anyone visited them recently?

worth going? or should wait for longer

----------


## Zep

Worth going. Most tanks are up.

----------


## torque6

I dropped by last Saturday. It would appear that the range as well as the space for accessories has reduced quite a bit. The tanks are about the same.

----------


## mdm

have dropped by their new place recently

----------


## ChenYW

Net system is up!!!

----------


## alvintcs

Have visited this place quite a few times. More spacious and airy, most of the items are up on display. One more.thing, mobile signal are more stable here.. 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk

----------


## rogerlim

I am planning to visit this local fish farm when I am in Singapore in August. Is there any train station near this farm?

----------


## kklim

None within walking distance. You could start from Sembawang MRT Station and then take bus 167 or 980 and alight at the bus stop labelled on bus display as "Opp Sembawang Air Base" (two stops after the army camp).

----------


## rogerlim

Thanks for the info.

----------


## torque6

My 2nd visit. The 10% discount doesn't quite justify the double traveling time and petrol cost. May not visit as frequently as I use to. It's a plus if you stay north side though.

----------


## mdm

have also visited earlier this week

was a weekday evening

not many people, think less than 10

----------


## mdm

passed by Seletar farmway earlier this week

many farms are either closed or demolished

not sure what they will be redeveloping there  :Confused:

----------


## mdm

visited Seaview again last weekend

again not much crowd 

thought things will get better after they relocated and settled down for a year

or maybe fish hobby really declines a lot these years

----------


## zong021

According to recent online reviews, most negative reviews stated the customer service was terrible. As a potential customer and newbie, it does discourage me from visiting this store when there are other options. Many others probably felt the same way.

----------


## mdm

finally they are reopened

yesterday went to get some live fish

quite many people despite raining

----------


## mdm

> According to recent online reviews, most negative reviews stated the customer service was terrible. As a potential customer and newbie, it does discourage me from visiting this store when there are other options. Many others probably felt the same way.


yah their CS not exactly good

but usually I know what to get (can google first) so I dun really need their help

I just browse, pick up the fish or plants, then proceed to pay

----------


## barmby

Thanks for the update. Despite the prevalent of facebook. Hope people continue to use this forum  :Well done:

----------


## mdm

even tinypic also no more... haha

ok, i post the photos again

----------


## mdm

visited Yishun 618 That Aquarium

----------


## mdm

visited Mainland last weekend... at Pasir Ris Farmway

----------


## mdm

dropped by OTF fish farm too

----------


## aktivate

> yah their CS not exactly good
> 
> but usually I know what to get (can google first) so I dun really need their help
> 
> I just browse, pick up the fish or plants, then proceed to pay


Not just "not exactly good" but it's downright crap. If you are newbie like me expecting smaller lfs service and advise..you can forget about it 

But since they have practically everything (though plant wise..very average quality and selection), no choice. .

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk

----------

